# Fall Protection Equipment



## Seymour (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you buy fall protection equipment? 

If you do, what equipment do you buy and where do you buy it from? Which brands do you rely on and why?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I use these;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL1WqN1XKK0:laughing:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Of course we buy fall protection equipment, it's cheaper then an osha fine.

Brand doesn't matter and from who ever is offering the best deal on quality crap. Ie not from box store.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Qualcraf...u=203203964&ci_kw=&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/400/7e/7e4310f5-64b2-465f-85a9-b2b069af376f_400.jpg


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Seymour said:


> Do you buy fall protection equipment?
> 
> If you do, what equipment do you buy and where do you buy it from? Which brands do you rely on and why?


One question, are you monitoring various forums on behalf of OSHA?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

roofermann said:


> One question, are you monitoring various forums on behalf of OSHA?


ROFL paranoid much?

Sad part I wouldn't put it past OSHA. I'm sure the budget is hurting the also.


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

Surely we should buy fall protection equipment for our safety.....Better take advice from your friends or other relatives about the best brand.....


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

finally bought one, after years of doing two story tile roof repairs, maybe two or three a year, but still figured it was time. the only thing i dont care for is the rope grab, it is a pain to move down the rope when your moving. im looking into a rope climbers type that i can control better. but still its better than nothing. and have to agree with not buying form box store. even if it cost twice to buy from roofing supply house, they are going to sell the best ones. by the way i got a deal on the one below, $140.00. your only going to buy it once.


----------



## tredRITE (May 27, 2015)

I meant to say "Just as aheads up".
Haha


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Obviously we purchase fall protection equipment.


----------



## Lindsey Hill (Apr 5, 2016)

Depending upon the location of the worksite. If the area surrounding the workspace can’t support the weight of a rigid track horizontal lifeline fall protection system, then a different solution may need to be used.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry to wake on the old thread again, but does anyone have experience with fall arrestors? Think that something like this from Arco would be a good investment.

Great to hear you guy's thoughts!


----------

